# Interview tonight



## Bushi1971 (Mar 15, 2018)

Pretty excited. Got a call on Sunday that my petition was accepted. They asked if I was available tonight to meet with the investigative committee and told me I can bring my wife which I am. I feel like a kid getting ready for Santa to come for some reason. Man I hope I don’t blow it.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 15, 2018)

Bushi1971 said:


> Pretty excited. Got a call on Sunday that my petition was accepted. They asked if I was available tonight to meet with the investigative committee and told me I can bring my wife which I am. I feel like a kid getting ready for Santa to come for some reason. Man I hope I don’t blow it.



Just relax and you’ll do fine. 

We interview our candidates in their home if at all possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Symthrell (Mar 15, 2018)

Just be yourself and relax.  Please ask questions of them as well as listen to the things they tell you. Also let your wife know she can ask questions as well, she is also making a big commitment allowing you to join and give up time with her to be a part of this group.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 16, 2018)

I wonder how it went..


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 16, 2018)

Hope it went well


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 16, 2018)

How did it go?


Thomas Stright said:


> We interview our candidates in their home if at all possible.


Same here.


----------



## Bushi1971 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry to keep you all in suspense but have been preoccupied with a stomach bug. The interview went great. The wife and I were at the lodge for about 2-1/2 hours and it was more a casual conversation than an interview I felt. We covered a number of different things and at the end of it all I’m really excited about my decision to petition this lodge. Going down for dinner again tonight and now I await to hear what’s next. Hopefully it will be the call that I have been accepted. 

All for now.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 20, 2018)

Glad everything went well. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Symthrell (Mar 20, 2018)

Bushi1971 said:


> Sorry to keep you all in suspense but have been preoccupied with a stomach bug.


Sorry to hear you were feeling under the weather.


Bushi1971 said:


> The interview went great. The wife and I were at the lodge for about 2-1/2 hours and it was more a casual conversation than an interview I felt. We covered a number of different things and at the end of it all I’m really excited about my decision to petition this lodge. Going down for dinner again tonight and now I await to hear what’s next. Hopefully it will be the call that I have been accepted.
> All for now.


Glad to hear the interview went well and that you are happy with the lodge you have chosen! I hope you have a wonderful meal and make some new friends. Keep us posted on your progress and I look forward to calling you Brother.


----------

